# Evil Apple Overlords ...



## Shirelda (Aug 22, 2010)

Interesting article about Apple and controlling ebook purchases:

http://www.slate.com/id/2283381/


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

His suggestion of a web-based app is a good one, but unless it allowed caching or otherwise storing the books on the device, it wouldn't help iPod users outside of wifi range, nor even iPhone and 3G iPad users on airplanes.

What an interesting mess Apple has created.  It doesn't directly affect me much, since I prefer doing my mobile reading on the big screen of my EVO android phone rather Than the small screen of my iPod Touch or on my heavy iPad.  But it sure has annoyed me, and many other people who use Apple products.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> But it sure has annoyed me, and many other people who use Apple products.


Indeed.

Mike


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Subject line is harsh. This will all blow over just like the battle between the publishers and Amazon.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

He made a good suggestion, though, assuming this doesn't blow over. (Or ends up like the publisher/Amazon issue wherein our ebooks cost more.)  The mobile browser kindle app makes very good sense.


----------

